# air rifles



## cam355 (Feb 15, 2008)

Im looking into getting a nice pellet rifle for home to pass the time on those boring days. I have been looking at all the hi powered 1000+fps co2,and spring loaded rifles and read the reviews on alot of them-GAMO-REMINGTON-CROSMAN-BENJAMIN and so on. Was wondering what any you guys might have and could you tell me a little about it. Thanks Harold(cam355)


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

I to have been doing alot of reading on them. Alot of the people out there have said not to get one from one of the regular gun manufactures ie, remington, ruger, winchester and go with a crosman or gamo, rws, etc. I have been looking at the gamo big cat. For the money i dont think you can find a nicer one out there. I would definately go spring loaded one pump 1000 fps.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I would lean AGAINST getting a CO2 - they dont work in cold weather.

something to think about.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a winchester that is nice .But its soild maple and is heavy as hell.Get something light.Its hard to aim being so heavy,Mich


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

the model 34 is the clear leader in that price point. The same company 
makes the Ruger branded at 119 or so.


----------



## cam355 (Feb 15, 2008)

madmike22 said:


> I to have been doing alot of reading on them. Alot of the people out there have said not to get one from one of the regular gun manufactures ie, remington, ruger, winchester and go with a crosman or gamo, rws, etc. I have been looking at the gamo big cat. For the money i dont think you can find a nicer one out there. I would definately go spring loaded one pump 1000 fps.


I was looking at the gamo big cat also. I never saw a pellet gun with a bull barrel and thought it was kinda cool looking. I was able to check one out at Dicks yesterday and was not to impressed. The barrel has a plastic cover on it (just looked cheap) I am kinda torn between the crasman g1 extreme and crosman quest. They both are a break barrel single pump deisgn 1000fps. I know crosman has been in the game for while but there is so many choices on the market now:sad:


----------



## cam355 (Feb 15, 2008)

Michigander1 said:


> I have a winchester that is nice .But its soild maple and is heavy as hell.Get something light.Its hard to aim being so heavy,Mich


im definatly leaning twards a synthetic stock but the wood is nice also.


----------



## cam355 (Feb 15, 2008)

jimmy johans said:


> the model 34 is the clear leader in that price point. The same company
> makes the Ruger branded at 119 or so.[/quot
> 
> Is that mod 35 a nice shooting gun. i just googled it and it looks like a nice piece.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm with you on anything to break the boredom! I've had the last 5 days off and been stuck inside with a pretty good cold. But I went and pounded a stick in the ground out back and have been taking pot shots at a coke can with the Winchester (made by Daisy) model 1000x I have. Never had a problem with it and it's all I need to zing a few without disturbing the 'hood. I also have an old Crossman v-350 with no sights I got on my 9th birthday (1970) that I can still hit a cat with at 100', though I don't do that anymore (used to do that fending off strays fighting with the outdoor house cats we had as kids).


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

first. Then do some internet searches to see what your options are. I recently got an RWS model 38 in .22 caliber because I mainly wanted to hunt small game with it. Whatever you do, definately make a purchase. I wish I would hve done this years ago as now I feel like I'm a kid again. The great thing about pellet guns is that even if you don't see anything while hunting, you can shoot it w/o spooking (too much) game.

I would recommend a .22 caliber if you want to hunt with it. The .177's are good too, but almost all airgunners agree that the .22 will have more knock down power in general. I would also recommend a springer or a PCP (pre-charged pnuematic) if you can afford it (I couldn't). The springers are definately a different animal than the pump ups that I grew up with (crossman 760, crossman ?model .22 cal, sheridan .20 cal, etc. The springers have many advantages, but also have many "paculiarities" (sp?). They do have a small double kick backward then forward. That bi-directional kick causes some dificulties in shooting. It will shoot significantly higher when rested on a hard surface (more than any other guns I have shot). It also requires a "wearing in" time from 100 to 1000 shots depending on who you talk to. Mounting a scope must be done after the wearing in time and should be rated for spring air guns. From what I've read, regular firearm scopes & mounts often fail on springers! 

I will be trying like heck to get a cottontail with my pellet gun this year. Couldn't do it last year (first year I had the gun), but was able to bag 3 fox squirrels, a grey & a black squirrel, 2 snowshoe hares, a partrige, & 2 oppossums. Will be spending some time in Bald Mt. trying cottontails (I don't have a dog though). If you want to go too, PM me. Good Luck with whatever you buy, John H.


----------



## cam355 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks now you brought up another issue .22 or.177


----------



## cam355 (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is a couple that i was looking at.
The Crosman G1 Extreme








The Crosman Quest


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Check out the reviews of those 2 guns on this site http://www.airgundepot.com


----------



## cam355 (Feb 15, 2008)

thundrst said:


> Check out the reviews of those 2 guns on this site http://www.airgundepot.com


 The reviews are higher on that site than others ive read.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I ahve looked at pellet guns for a number of years and keep reverting back to my .22 and low velocity loads. Why not look at a single shot .22 and stock up on a bunch of .22 shorts or the low velocity rounds, basically a .22 short case with twice the lead (not exactly, but darn close). Can't imagine the stopping power or noise would be much different then a 1200+ pellet gun, but I might be way off.

Most the info I have read on the higher velocity pellet rifles have bee that they are very loud, way louder then one would think.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Frantz said:


> Most the info I have read on the higher velocity pellet rifles have bee that they are very loud, way louder then one would think.


I've got a gamo that shoots around 1000 fps and it sounds like you slammed your back screen door.


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

I read some bad reviews on the crosman quest, but I picked one up anyways, the scope is garb. Put a bushnell trophy 3-9 on it and it is a good shooter, keeps shots in a 3/4 inch or less group out to about 30 yards for the 90 bucks spent plus scope it was a good deal for me. My buddy has a couple rws don't know what models but they are sweet for 400 bucks they should be though. I'm happy right now with my quest had it for about 2 years now still shootin good.


----------



## cam355 (Feb 15, 2008)

See im looking for a pellet gun that i could shoot at home to pass time and to use in the field for a change of pace. I have a ruger 10/22 but the my neighors would freek out i was shooting it in my backyard.:yikes:


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

How about one of these? http://www.airgunwarehouseinc.com/shinsung-career-air-rifle-pellet-guns.html

They have .50 cal 9mm .25 and .22

I personaly would like the one that was used in no country for old men


----------



## cam355 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well im thinking them ShinSung rifles are a little out of my price range.


----------

